# [solved] zu lange und falsche MAC Adresse

## alekel

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei auf einem neuen PC gentoo installieren. Soweit funktioniert alles bis auf die zuordnung der IP-Adresse:

Hintergrund

DHCP im Netz - läuft

anhand der MAC-Adresse wird eine IP-Adresse fest zugeordnet - per LiveCD ok, vom neu installiertem System booten -> nein

der DHCP Server ist ein WinServer2003 

das verwendete Modul bei der LiveCD sowie auf dem installierten System ist Broadcom NeXt (tg3)

im DHCP Server sehe ich die Eindeutige Kennung (MAC)

bei der Live-CD sieht die so aus:

```
00 1a 4b b3 b7 4e
```

wenn ich vom installierten System boote so:

```
65 74 68 30 00 01 00 01 0e 58 0e 8b 00 1a 4b b3 b7 4e
```

 also die letzten stimmen wieder.

als dhcp-client verwende ich den dhcpd

Ping und Namensauflösung funktioniert bei beiden Lösungen

Was ich schon getan habe

IPv6 deaktiviert

per mac_eth0 in der conf.d/net die MAC Adresse manuell vorgegeben -> trotzdem falsch

Treiber fest und auch testweise als Modul eingebunden -> keine Veränderung

Hat von euch einer ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? Ich stehe aktuell auf dem Schlauch

alekelLast edited by alekel on Mon Aug 20, 2007 9:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

was sagt 

```
ifconfig -a
```

----------

## alekel

hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen:

```
gentoo64 ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:01:4B:B3:B7:4E

          inet addr:10.150.114.22  Bcast:10.150.115.255  Mask:255.255.254.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:393 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:35911 (35.0 Kb)  TX bytes:6989 (6.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:17

```

also auch hier eigentlich korrekt

----------

## Anarcho

Also "65 74 68 30" steht für "eth0". Der rest lässt sich nicht in Buchstaben umsetzen. Aber ich würde mal dhclient probieren.

----------

## alekel

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> ... Aber ich würde mal dhclient probieren.

 

Bingo   :Razz: 

jetzt läufts, danke

----------

